# headphones for 12k



## samudragupta (Jan 21, 2014)

hi friends, i am looking to get a good pair of audiophile over the head headphones for max 12k. I have nearly made up my mind to get the audio technica ath-m50, however was looking for more expert suggestions. I already own sony xb90ex and are great bassy earphones and havent let me down... but i just wanted to deviate from bass (not completely) and want to experience mids and good soundstage... below are more options: 
1) audio technica ath-m50
2) sennheiser momentum
3) sony mdr v6
I mostly listen to commercial trance, psy/goa trance, dubstep, house, edm. Thanks


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 21, 2014)

Kindly withdraw M50 from the list if you want to experience good mids.

My recommendation:
1. NAD VISO HP50
2. V-Moda Crossfade M-100


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 21, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> Kindly withdraw M50 from the list if you want to experience good mids.
> 
> My recommendation:
> 1. NAD VISO HP50
> 2. V-Moda Crossfade M-100


none of these are within my budget and not available in india... even if they would be, there would be warranty issues


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 21, 2014)

Then buy Sennheiser Momentum.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 21, 2014)

i have seen a couple of sennheiser momentum on flipkart...whats the major difference in terms of audio quality?? i guess the expensive one has more accessories?

Sennheiser Momentum Over-the-ear Headset - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com
& these
Sennheiser Momentum On-the-ear Headset - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 21, 2014)

The one I recommended you is this one: Sennheiser Momentum On-the-ear Headset - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com

Costly one is over the ear and my recommended one is on the ear.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 21, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> The one I recommended you is this one: Sennheiser Momentum On-the-ear Headset - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com
> 
> Costly one is over the ear and my recommended one is on the ear.


yes this looks good and with 2 yr warranty will have peace of mind...


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 21, 2014)

Get Sennheiser HD 598 instead. I have one and I swear by its mids and soundstage.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 21, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Get Sennheiser HD 598 instead. I have one and I swear by its mids and soundstage.


OMFG... looks great...how is the bass? is it decent enough for dubstep and trance... i dont want to do away with it!!! One more thing... will these great headphones do justice with my ipod 5 and htc one x... i mean the headphones are way superior and i dont want to buy an amp for better experience...
what is the grill on the exterior? are they speakers?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 21, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> OMFG... looks great...how is the bass? is it decent enough for dubstep and trance... i dont want to do away with it!!! One more thing... will these great headphones do justice with my ipod 5 and htc one x... i mean the headphones are way superior and i dont want to buy an amp for better experience...
> what is the grill on the exterior? are they speakers?



The bass is very good, but these headphones are not for bassheads. I had Audio Technica M50 (I sold it here on TDF I think) before I purchased HD598. The bass had more 'quantity' on M50, but certainly has much better 'quality' on HD598. 

I am using HD650 now, and although they are more 'detailed' than HD598, I think 598 is more suited for music. The vocals sound amazing on them, and the soundstage has me turning my head all around. 

You could use an iPod or your phone with these, but they truly shine with an amp. You may use it for some time without amp and you can always get one in the future.

The grills on outside are just grills. These are open headphones, and if you listen to your music loud, even people in the nearby room can hear you at night. 

I insist you take a demo before purchasing any headphone, and get the one which pleases you with its sound.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh... Then open headphones would not be a good idea for me... Could you suggest any other.. How bout the momentum as in the link above?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 22, 2014)

Sennheiser Momentum or AKG 551 or Shure SRH 940 ,these are cans you should look at for the kind of music you listen to.The Senn HD598 is too mild mannered to the point of being ice cold for music enjoyment.Its not at all dynamic.It just dosnt react to situations.Its good for acoustic music or Indian classical.

This is the first forum where I encountered a statement questioning the ATH-M50 s midrange!!! "It does slightly emphasis the lower end but not at all at the cost of details.They are one of the most balanced headphones.

For the kind of music you listen to get the ATH-M50  or  the Momentums eyes wide shut.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Sennheiser Momentum or AKG 551 or Shure SRH 940 ,these are cans you should look at for the kind of music you listen to.The Senn HD598 is too mild mannered to the point of being ice cold for music enjoyment.Its not at all dynamic.It just dosnt react to situations.Its good for acoustic music or Indian classical.
> 
> This is the first forum where I encountered a statement questioning the ATH-M50 s midrange!!! "It does slightly emphasis the lower end but not at all at the cost of details.They are one of the most balanced headphones.
> 
> For the kind of music you listen to get the ATH-M50  or  the Momentums eyes wide shut.


thanks, if you were me, which ones would you choose between the ATH-M50 & the Momentums


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 22, 2014)

Momentum...no brainer.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 22, 2014)

@samudragupta
I guess you are from mumbai then call up proaudiohome for an demo.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 22, 2014)

yes bro am from mumbai... is the demo for the Sennheiser Momentum?


----------



## sandynator (Jan 22, 2014)

Just checked. Top end model is listed


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks will check out the website...BTW the store is in navi mumbai...damn tooo far....


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 28, 2014)

@ aniket.cain, could you listen to some goa trance and commercial trance and tell me how they sound on the HD598. 
1) Astral projection - Trust in trance
2) Above and beyond group therapy
3) Ananda shake
I would appreciate your help.... also hows the build quality on these, since there were some issues with the earlier batch?


----------



## chandhu (Jan 29, 2014)

i've momentum on-ear
it will fit you 
for the genres you've mentioned you want lows, highs that momentum will give you
bass and highs are well extended.. ofcourse bass is not so tight as some high end ones but very good... and mids are not recessed.. i'd say well balanced sound.. 
have a listen at your near sennheiser store


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 29, 2014)

yeah i will be visiting a local dealer to demo both the momentum and hd598...


----------



## chandhu (Jan 29, 2014)

note that momentum on-ear is bad at noise isolation


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 29, 2014)

chandhu said:


> note that momentum on-ear is bad at noise isolation



i would be using it at home any ways, so thats ok... what genres do you listen to? also how much did you get it for?


----------



## chandhu (Jan 29, 2014)

I dont stick to few genres
I hear what I like
Momentum sound signature sounds good across genres
I bought it at first @ 15k


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 29, 2014)

chandhu said:


> I dont stick to few genres
> I hear what I like
> Momentum sound signature sounds good across genres
> I bought it at first @ 15k


cool, i will check it out at the outlets and decide amongst hd598, momentum & ath m50


----------

